# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Line it is Drawn: Gender Reverse a Film

## CBR News

In honor of "Ghostbusters," the Line artists reverse the genders on some classic films, from "Edward Scissorhands" to "Batman v Superman."



_Full article here._

----------

